# SHOT 2017 - Emerson New Designs



## StuGatz (Jan 21, 2017)

Kane discusses new Emerson designs at SHOT Show 2017.


----------



## TKC (Jan 21, 2017)

*​Those are awesome!! Emerson knocks it out of the park, again!! Thank you.*


----------



## Ahisa (Jan 29, 2018)

Thanks for sharing! Good to see Ernie putting out new designs after all these years!


----------



## RedLED (Mar 12, 2018)

Other than red screws, can you please explain what is different? It could be the photos, however what is new and advanced? Thanks for the Tech. tour help in advance.

Best, 

RL


----------

